# In the wood shop today



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Pair of walnut rocking chairs*

Hi all!

Here's a short video of what I'm currently working on in my wood shop.


----------



## JulianLech

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pair of walnut rocking chairs*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Here's a short video of what I'm currently working on in my wood shop.


Great looking rocking chairs.


----------



## SASmith

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pair of walnut rocking chairs*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Here's a short video of what I'm currently working on in my wood shop.


Glad to see you guys are keeping busy.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pair of walnut rocking chairs*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Here's a short video of what I'm currently working on in my wood shop.


Thanks, Hard work pays off!


----------



## JL7

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pair of walnut rocking chairs*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Here's a short video of what I'm currently working on in my wood shop.


Very cool stuff…..keep it up!


----------



## cabmaker

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pair of walnut rocking chairs*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Here's a short video of what I'm currently working on in my wood shop.


very nice work !


----------



## nobuckle

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pair of walnut rocking chairs*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Here's a short video of what I'm currently working on in my wood shop.


Those are going to be beautiful when they are done. Can't wait to see em'.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Walnut rocking chair parts*

Here is another short video of what I'm up to, trying to stay busy which doesn't seem to be a hard aspect in my life.
Thanks for having a look. Paul


----------



## HalDougherty

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Walnut rocking chair parts*
> 
> Here is another short video of what I'm up to, trying to stay busy which doesn't seem to be a hard aspect in my life.
> Thanks for having a look. Paul


I enjoyed this video. Thanks for sharing it! I also watched almost every video you have on You-Tube. Now I've got to go carve something! Your furniture looks fantastic.

The custom wooden rocking chair arm video is blocked due to copyright content… I doubt they got that one right. Your videos look professional, but it's easy to see you created the content and you own the content.


----------



## Oldtool

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Walnut rocking chair parts*
> 
> Here is another short video of what I'm up to, trying to stay busy which doesn't seem to be a hard aspect in my life.
> Thanks for having a look. Paul


Paul: 
Nice work, very precise and good looking joints. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Skylark53

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Walnut rocking chair parts*
> 
> Here is another short video of what I'm up to, trying to stay busy which doesn't seem to be a hard aspect in my life.
> Thanks for having a look. Paul


Very good job with the video; great project and well demonstrated.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Glued up rocking chair headrest*

Hey all, I've made another video this time I've just glued up the headrest of the current rocking chair I'm working on, I also discuss a little bit about the back braces. Hope you like it and again thanks for stopping by to have a look.


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Glued up rocking chair headrest*
> 
> Hey all, I've made another video this time I've just glued up the headrest of the current rocking chair I'm working on, I also discuss a little bit about the back braces. Hope you like it and again thanks for stopping by to have a look.


paul, im really enjoying the rocking chair and others your doing, i have not taken on a chair like this yet, but im learning a lot from you and these video's, i want to ask what it is your finishing these chairs with, looks like a rub on of some type..thanks again for doing these. grizz


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Glued up rocking chair headrest*
> 
> Hey all, I've made another video this time I've just glued up the headrest of the current rocking chair I'm working on, I also discuss a little bit about the back braces. Hope you like it and again thanks for stopping by to have a look.


Hey grizzman,

I use a 3 part mixture which includes equal parts of - Boiled Linseed Oil, Raw Tung Oil and Poly Urethane (semi-gloss)

I sand any piece I make to 500-1000grit using abralon pads then burnish with a wool pad from festool. People see my chairs before I apply finish and ask me what I've applied to them to get them so smooth and shiny.

I then brush on the finish with a cheap foam brush let sit for about 30min then wipe off completely, you really want to make sure to wipe the finish off completely especially around end grain as it has a tendency to squeeze out some finish after being wiped. I typically apply 2 - 3 coats to a chair or table base but up to 12 on a table top.


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Glued up rocking chair headrest*
> 
> Hey all, I've made another video this time I've just glued up the headrest of the current rocking chair I'm working on, I also discuss a little bit about the back braces. Hope you like it and again thanks for stopping by to have a look.


thanks paul, ill try the same mixture, but i totally understand that you have to sand your projects to a high grit in order to get a good looking finish, when i was in the army in 1980 we had to keep out barracks floor as shiny as we could get it, we used Johnson paste wax and went over it with a wool blanket, until it looked like glass, im going to look at what festool has in this wool pad, as i would like to get a nice polished look on many of my wood pieces…thanks again for the videos, i like the idea of soaking the ends of the back stays in the wax to stop the squeaking..great idea…ill look for more videos from you…


----------



## sandhill

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Glued up rocking chair headrest*
> 
> Hey all, I've made another video this time I've just glued up the headrest of the current rocking chair I'm working on, I also discuss a little bit about the back braces. Hope you like it and again thanks for stopping by to have a look.


Nice job on the chair one of these days I will get back to building mine. Do you have the Festool 150 sander? Is that from Hal Taylors plans? That is where I got mine as well.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Glued up rocking chair headrest*
> 
> Hey all, I've made another video this time I've just glued up the headrest of the current rocking chair I'm working on, I also discuss a little bit about the back braces. Hope you like it and again thanks for stopping by to have a look.


Thanks sandhill, I find that as long as you keep working and completing steps along the way every chair seems to materialize eventually.

I do have a Festool 150, yes the chair is from Hal's plans who I must say is one of the best chair designer / builder that exists. On top of that he is as good as you get when it comes to being a teacher, his book, vids and design are all top notch.


----------



## sandhill

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Glued up rocking chair headrest*
> 
> Hey all, I've made another video this time I've just glued up the headrest of the current rocking chair I'm working on, I also discuss a little bit about the back braces. Hope you like it and again thanks for stopping by to have a look.


I agree and I am lucky enough to be 30 min from his location I plan to drop in on him soon. Would you recommend the 150 for chair building and does it come with the soft pad Hal recommends?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Glued up rocking chair headrest*
> 
> Hey all, I've made another video this time I've just glued up the headrest of the current rocking chair I'm working on, I also discuss a little bit about the back braces. Hope you like it and again thanks for stopping by to have a look.


I 100% recommend the RO-150, I think the only part that it is a little tight is under the arm joint to the seat but you can get most of it done. I use a RO-125 for about 20minutes the other hours and hours of sanding is done with the RO-150


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Using Epoxy resin to fill a knot hole*

In this video I'm showing how I fill a knot hole with 5 minute epoxy resin coloured with the sawdust of the wood for a close match.

Thanks for dropping by to have a look.


----------



## Enoelf

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Using Epoxy resin to fill a knot hole*
> 
> In this video I'm showing how I fill a knot hole with 5 minute epoxy resin coloured with the sawdust of the wood for a close match.
> 
> Thanks for dropping by to have a look.


Nice video.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HalDougherty

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Using Epoxy resin to fill a knot hole*
> 
> In this video I'm showing how I fill a knot hole with 5 minute epoxy resin coloured with the sawdust of the wood for a close match.
> 
> Thanks for dropping by to have a look.


Thanks for the video. I do the very same thing often to repair knots and other defects in the gunstocks I carve. Sometimes black epoxy mixed with the sawdust makes a more invisible repair. It just depends on the color of the wood around the defect. For smaller pinholes, I use sawdust and super glue. I just fill the crack or hole with sawdust as I'm sanding and use thin super glue to flow through the sawdust and make the defect solid all the way to the bottom. It makes minor defects disappear. I've not covered the surrounding area with masking tape, I usually do the repair before any sanding so there is a lot of extra material to sand away.

The chair you are working on looks fantastic. Every time I see a sculptured chair, I see the same curves I carve and sand into gunstocks every day. I'm going to have to make a couple of sculptured chairs soon.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Using Epoxy resin to fill a knot hole*
> 
> In this video I'm showing how I fill a knot hole with 5 minute epoxy resin coloured with the sawdust of the wood for a close match.
> 
> Thanks for dropping by to have a look.


In this case the knots didn't need to be filled, so I asked and was told they would rather have the holes filled so the holes were filled, thus all ready sanded.

Also I think the tape keeps the epoxy from getting squezzed in the pores of the wood.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*coffee table - cafe table - low back - chair - rocking chair*

Today I'm working on a solid walnut coffee table, cafe table, low back chair and rocking chair all built in the maloof style of joinery and sculpting.

I'm walking through my shop located in Acton, Ontario, Canada, describing what i'm working on, my pieces are built in the maloof style so lot's of sculpting and sanding (-:

Very strong dowel and tongue and groove joints.

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *coffee table - cafe table - low back - chair - rocking chair*
> 
> Today I'm working on a solid walnut coffee table, cafe table, low back chair and rocking chair all built in the maloof style of joinery and sculpting.
> 
> I'm walking through my shop located in Acton, Ontario, Canada, describing what i'm working on, my pieces are built in the maloof style so lot's of sculpting and sanding (-:
> 
> Very strong dowel and tongue and groove joints.
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


well it was hard to focus on your work while listening to the good music,,,lol…just kidding your line up looks really well…your certainly very proficient and are a hard worker, working with walnut is a real treat…i know you will do well…have you ever done any inlays these type of pieces..will look forward to seeing what you do with these, and what finish you will use…grizz


----------



## HalDougherty

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *coffee table - cafe table - low back - chair - rocking chair*
> 
> Today I'm working on a solid walnut coffee table, cafe table, low back chair and rocking chair all built in the maloof style of joinery and sculpting.
> 
> I'm walking through my shop located in Acton, Ontario, Canada, describing what i'm working on, my pieces are built in the maloof style so lot's of sculpting and sanding (-:
> 
> Very strong dowel and tongue and groove joints.
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Thanks for sharing your shop. I've often wondered how a sculpted chair would be packed for shipping. Your pieces look fantastic too.


----------



## TheOldTimer

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *coffee table - cafe table - low back - chair - rocking chair*
> 
> Today I'm working on a solid walnut coffee table, cafe table, low back chair and rocking chair all built in the maloof style of joinery and sculpting.
> 
> I'm walking through my shop located in Acton, Ontario, Canada, describing what i'm working on, my pieces are built in the maloof style so lot's of sculpting and sanding (-:
> 
> Very strong dowel and tongue and groove joints.
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Very nice shop and very good work. I enjoyed the video except for the very distracting music.


----------



## Woodbridge

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *coffee table - cafe table - low back - chair - rocking chair*
> 
> Today I'm working on a solid walnut coffee table, cafe table, low back chair and rocking chair all built in the maloof style of joinery and sculpting.
> 
> I'm walking through my shop located in Acton, Ontario, Canada, describing what i'm working on, my pieces are built in the maloof style so lot's of sculpting and sanding (-:
> 
> Very strong dowel and tongue and groove joints.
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Thanks for the tour of your shop and to see the pieces on have on the go.


----------



## JulianLech

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *coffee table - cafe table - low back - chair - rocking chair*
> 
> Today I'm working on a solid walnut coffee table, cafe table, low back chair and rocking chair all built in the maloof style of joinery and sculpting.
> 
> I'm walking through my shop located in Acton, Ontario, Canada, describing what i'm working on, my pieces are built in the maloof style so lot's of sculpting and sanding (-:
> 
> Very strong dowel and tongue and groove joints.
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Always enjoy seeing other people's shop. Also, great website. Thanks.


----------



## BTimmons

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *coffee table - cafe table - low back - chair - rocking chair*
> 
> Today I'm working on a solid walnut coffee table, cafe table, low back chair and rocking chair all built in the maloof style of joinery and sculpting.
> 
> I'm walking through my shop located in Acton, Ontario, Canada, describing what i'm working on, my pieces are built in the maloof style so lot's of sculpting and sanding (-:
> 
> Very strong dowel and tongue and groove joints.
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Nice setup you've got!


----------



## inchanga

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *coffee table - cafe table - low back - chair - rocking chair*
> 
> Today I'm working on a solid walnut coffee table, cafe table, low back chair and rocking chair all built in the maloof style of joinery and sculpting.
> 
> I'm walking through my shop located in Acton, Ontario, Canada, describing what i'm working on, my pieces are built in the maloof style so lot's of sculpting and sanding (-:
> 
> Very strong dowel and tongue and groove joints.
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Your work does justice to the Maloof heritage. Wish i had your patience..


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Resawing a 17'' wide 2'' thick live edge canadian black walnut slab*

﻿﻿I'm using my band saw to re-saw a 2'' thick piece of Canadian black walnut into 2 boards that I will glue up for the top of a coffee table top.

This is a live edge board that measures about 17'' at it's widest part, I've already squared up the board using my planer due to the boards width.

I plan on using the resawn boards for a solid walnut maloof inspired coffee table, I've never done this coffee table base with a live edge so I'm really interested in see how this turns out.

Thanks again for stopping in to have a look, hope you enjoy the video.


----------



## BTimmons

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 17'' wide 2'' thick live edge canadian black walnut slab*
> 
> ﻿﻿I'm using my band saw to re-saw a 2'' thick piece of Canadian black walnut into 2 boards that I will glue up for the top of a coffee table top.
> 
> This is a live edge board that measures about 17'' at it's widest part, I've already squared up the board using my planer due to the boards width.
> 
> I plan on using the resawn boards for a solid walnut maloof inspired coffee table, I've never done this coffee table base with a live edge so I'm really interested in see how this turns out.
> 
> Thanks again for stopping in to have a look, hope you enjoy the video.


I've got severe bandsaw envy now.


----------



## Woodbridge

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 17'' wide 2'' thick live edge canadian black walnut slab*
> 
> ﻿﻿I'm using my band saw to re-saw a 2'' thick piece of Canadian black walnut into 2 boards that I will glue up for the top of a coffee table top.
> 
> This is a live edge board that measures about 17'' at it's widest part, I've already squared up the board using my planer due to the boards width.
> 
> I plan on using the resawn boards for a solid walnut maloof inspired coffee table, I've never done this coffee table base with a live edge so I'm really interested in see how this turns out.
> 
> Thanks again for stopping in to have a look, hope you enjoy the video.


That is a pretty impressive bandsaw and resaw capacity.


----------



## Oldtool

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 17'' wide 2'' thick live edge canadian black walnut slab*
> 
> ﻿﻿I'm using my band saw to re-saw a 2'' thick piece of Canadian black walnut into 2 boards that I will glue up for the top of a coffee table top.
> 
> This is a live edge board that measures about 17'' at it's widest part, I've already squared up the board using my planer due to the boards width.
> 
> I plan on using the resawn boards for a solid walnut maloof inspired coffee table, I've never done this coffee table base with a live edge so I'm really interested in see how this turns out.
> 
> Thanks again for stopping in to have a look, hope you enjoy the video.


Interesting video, thanks for showing. What are your blade details?, make, width, teeth arrangement, etc?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Resawing a 17'' wide 2'' thick live edge canadian black walnut slab*
> 
> ﻿﻿I'm using my band saw to re-saw a 2'' thick piece of Canadian black walnut into 2 boards that I will glue up for the top of a coffee table top.
> 
> This is a live edge board that measures about 17'' at it's widest part, I've already squared up the board using my planer due to the boards width.
> 
> I plan on using the resawn boards for a solid walnut maloof inspired coffee table, I've never done this coffee table base with a live edge so I'm really interested in see how this turns out.
> 
> Thanks again for stopping in to have a look, hope you enjoy the video.


This cut I'm using a 1/2'' 3tpi blade from R&D Bandsaw which is local to me in Brampton, Ontario. There blades stay sharp for a long time, seem to never break and are not expensive. Oh and made in Canada (-:

R&D Bandsaws


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Applying oil/resin finish to curly walnut trestle coffee table*

In this video I'm applying my 3 part hand rubbed oil/resin finish to a Canadian Black Walnut coffee table base. I talk more about what and amount of ingredients in my 3 part hand rubbed oil resin finish. I can't call it mine though, pretty sure it's been used by many many people. I initially read about it in a Sam Maloof book I think it was called Woodworker.

Well I hope you enjoy the video, I finish it up by showing the curly walnut book matched live edge coffee table top that has had 4 coats of finish.

The finished coffee table will look just like one of these sculpted solid wood coffee tables I've built


----------



## HalDougherty

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Applying oil/resin finish to curly walnut trestle coffee table*
> 
> In this video I'm applying my 3 part hand rubbed oil/resin finish to a Canadian Black Walnut coffee table base. I talk more about what and amount of ingredients in my 3 part hand rubbed oil resin finish. I can't call it mine though, pretty sure it's been used by many many people. I initially read about it in a Sam Maloof book I think it was called Woodworker.
> 
> Well I hope you enjoy the video, I finish it up by showing the curly walnut book matched live edge coffee table top that has had 4 coats of finish.
> 
> The finished coffee table will look just like one of these sculpted solid wood coffee tables I've built


Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing your finishing process. I use almost the same process to finish my gunstocks.


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Applying oil/resin finish to curly walnut trestle coffee table*
> 
> In this video I'm applying my 3 part hand rubbed oil/resin finish to a Canadian Black Walnut coffee table base. I talk more about what and amount of ingredients in my 3 part hand rubbed oil resin finish. I can't call it mine though, pretty sure it's been used by many many people. I initially read about it in a Sam Maloof book I think it was called Woodworker.
> 
> Well I hope you enjoy the video, I finish it up by showing the curly walnut book matched live edge coffee table top that has had 4 coats of finish.
> 
> The finished coffee table will look just like one of these sculpted solid wood coffee tables I've built


Wow, that is a spectacular table of some beautiful walnut. The finish is a perfect complement. I think Sam would approve of this one!


----------



## Gator

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Applying oil/resin finish to curly walnut trestle coffee table*
> 
> In this video I'm applying my 3 part hand rubbed oil/resin finish to a Canadian Black Walnut coffee table base. I talk more about what and amount of ingredients in my 3 part hand rubbed oil resin finish. I can't call it mine though, pretty sure it's been used by many many people. I initially read about it in a Sam Maloof book I think it was called Woodworker.
> 
> Well I hope you enjoy the video, I finish it up by showing the curly walnut book matched live edge coffee table top that has had 4 coats of finish.
> 
> The finished coffee table will look just like one of these sculpted solid wood coffee tables I've built


Looking forward to seeing this on the weekend Paul,

Great work as always !!

Gator


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Project updates*

In this update of what I'm working on in my wood shop I give a quick walk through with a little discussion of the pieces.

I start by showing my most recent finished coffee table which has a book matched live edge curly walnut top with my maloof inspired trestle table base, all from solid 2'' walnut.

I'm also working on a pair of my musicians chair, I've built a prototype and after lot's of time sitting and playing guitar I've become satisfied with most of the details, I'm making a few adjustments to the new version but mostly cosmetic.

I have a large walnut rocking chair I've been working on for a little while, but I'm waiting for a part for my die grinder which I feel like I've been waiting forever!

I have a finished cafe table which turned out beautifully

Thanks again for having a look, always a pleasure to share.
Paul


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project updates*
> 
> In this update of what I'm working on in my wood shop I give a quick walk through with a little discussion of the pieces.
> 
> I start by showing my most recent finished coffee table which has a book matched live edge curly walnut top with my maloof inspired trestle table base, all from solid 2'' walnut.
> 
> I'm also working on a pair of my musicians chair, I've built a prototype and after lot's of time sitting and playing guitar I've become satisfied with most of the details, I'm making a few adjustments to the new version but mostly cosmetic.
> 
> I have a large walnut rocking chair I've been working on for a little while, but I'm waiting for a part for my die grinder which I feel like I've been waiting forever!
> 
> I have a finished cafe table which turned out beautifully
> 
> Thanks again for having a look, always a pleasure to share.
> Paul


nice tour this morning Paul, but hey next time introduce the doggies, i was half way expecting a nose to pop into the camera…lol…but i loved each piece, seeing the maloof joint going together is always instructional and your finished pieces looked really good, loved the legs on the finished tables..your a fine wood worker, thanks for the tour, i always enjoy them…grizz


----------



## Woodbridge

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project updates*
> 
> In this update of what I'm working on in my wood shop I give a quick walk through with a little discussion of the pieces.
> 
> I start by showing my most recent finished coffee table which has a book matched live edge curly walnut top with my maloof inspired trestle table base, all from solid 2'' walnut.
> 
> I'm also working on a pair of my musicians chair, I've built a prototype and after lot's of time sitting and playing guitar I've become satisfied with most of the details, I'm making a few adjustments to the new version but mostly cosmetic.
> 
> I have a large walnut rocking chair I've been working on for a little while, but I'm waiting for a part for my die grinder which I feel like I've been waiting forever!
> 
> I have a finished cafe table which turned out beautifully
> 
> Thanks again for having a look, always a pleasure to share.
> Paul


thanks for the update and the tour. You do great work.


----------



## kenjd

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project updates*
> 
> In this update of what I'm working on in my wood shop I give a quick walk through with a little discussion of the pieces.
> 
> I start by showing my most recent finished coffee table which has a book matched live edge curly walnut top with my maloof inspired trestle table base, all from solid 2'' walnut.
> 
> I'm also working on a pair of my musicians chair, I've built a prototype and after lot's of time sitting and playing guitar I've become satisfied with most of the details, I'm making a few adjustments to the new version but mostly cosmetic.
> 
> I have a large walnut rocking chair I've been working on for a little while, but I'm waiting for a part for my die grinder which I feel like I've been waiting forever!
> 
> I have a finished cafe table which turned out beautifully
> 
> Thanks again for having a look, always a pleasure to share.
> Paul


Paul thanks for the updates and love your work. You might be interested in a guitar chair that Brian Boggs has come up with 



Thanks again Paul.


----------



## lanwater

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project updates*
> 
> In this update of what I'm working on in my wood shop I give a quick walk through with a little discussion of the pieces.
> 
> I start by showing my most recent finished coffee table which has a book matched live edge curly walnut top with my maloof inspired trestle table base, all from solid 2'' walnut.
> 
> I'm also working on a pair of my musicians chair, I've built a prototype and after lot's of time sitting and playing guitar I've become satisfied with most of the details, I'm making a few adjustments to the new version but mostly cosmetic.
> 
> I have a large walnut rocking chair I've been working on for a little while, but I'm waiting for a part for my die grinder which I feel like I've been waiting forever!
> 
> I have a finished cafe table which turned out beautifully
> 
> Thanks again for having a look, always a pleasure to share.
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Thanks for the tour.

I have visited your site several time to admire your work.

I particularly like how you combine different woods in your rockers.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*shaping chair legs on router table*

Here I'm shaping the legs to my musicians chair, using a router table with a 1/2'' round over bit mounted in it.


----------



## kenjd

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *shaping chair legs on router table*
> 
> Here I'm shaping the legs to my musicians chair, using a router table with a 1/2'' round over bit mounted in it.


Looks great Paul. Like seeing the process.
Thanks.


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *shaping chair legs on router table*
> 
> Here I'm shaping the legs to my musicians chair, using a router table with a 1/2'' round over bit mounted in it.


The 'wooden doughnut' is a great tip. Now I've got to find a collet extension like yours. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## TheOldTimer

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *shaping chair legs on router table*
> 
> Here I'm shaping the legs to my musicians chair, using a router table with a 1/2'' round over bit mounted in it.


Great video Paul, keep them coming. Will have to try some chairs some day.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Rocking chairs - Guitar Chairs - Low Back Chair*

An update on the projects I'm currently working on in my custom wood working shop. I specialize in organic style furniture chairs and tables. Thanks for having a look hope you enjoy!


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking chairs - Guitar Chairs - Low Back Chair*
> 
> An update on the projects I'm currently working on in my custom wood working shop. I specialize in organic style furniture chairs and tables. Thanks for having a look hope you enjoy!


I have watched all of your videos and am simply in awe of your chairs. Beautiful work. If it weren't so far, I would love to come spend time with you learning to build these. Keep posting these inspiring videos.


----------



## Gator

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking chairs - Guitar Chairs - Low Back Chair*
> 
> An update on the projects I'm currently working on in my custom wood working shop. I specialize in organic style furniture chairs and tables. Thanks for having a look hope you enjoy!


Holy crap Paul, talk about having a few projects on the go, it must be a chore just trying to keep everything straight.. ...no pun intended.

Amazing talent you have, it is always great to see what your working on.

Gator


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking chairs - Guitar Chairs - Low Back Chair*
> 
> An update on the projects I'm currently working on in my custom wood working shop. I specialize in organic style furniture chairs and tables. Thanks for having a look hope you enjoy!


Paul, thanks for the tour! You do astonishing work. Every time I begin to think I'm becoming a decent woodworker, one of you guys totally humbles me.

Your musicians chairs look just right to me. I can't wait to see a finished product with the back. Some musicians have instrument , skill or equipment envy. Now I can add session chair envy to the list.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking chairs - Guitar Chairs - Low Back Chair*
> 
> An update on the projects I'm currently working on in my custom wood working shop. I specialize in organic style furniture chairs and tables. Thanks for having a look hope you enjoy!


It occurs to me that most very serious musicians couldn't afford your chairs.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking chairs - Guitar Chairs - Low Back Chair*
> 
> An update on the projects I'm currently working on in my custom wood working shop. I specialize in organic style furniture chairs and tables. Thanks for having a look hope you enjoy!


I wish I was more of a musician, but I feel like I'm somewhat a wood worker. Most projects on here humble me it's amazing the so many different skills there are to learn in this field.


----------



## JulianLech

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking chairs - Guitar Chairs - Low Back Chair*
> 
> An update on the projects I'm currently working on in my custom wood working shop. I specialize in organic style furniture chairs and tables. Thanks for having a look hope you enjoy!


Enjoy watching all your videos. You did a great job teaching your student to build that rocking chair. The maple and walnut looks great together.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Using a Festool Domino XL 700*

We're using a Festool Domino DF700EQ to help in the glue up of a large table top, for the local fire hall. We decided to add the floating tenons to help keep these large pieces of 2'' oak and cherry flat during glue up. Hope you enjoy and as always thanks for having a look.


----------



## waho6o9

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Using a Festool Domino XL 700*
> 
> We're using a Festool Domino DF700EQ to help in the glue up of a large table top, for the local fire hall. We decided to add the floating tenons to help keep these large pieces of 2'' oak and cherry flat during glue up. Hope you enjoy and as always thanks for having a look.


Festool rocks, thanks for posting.

Looks like a mighty fine table top.


----------



## dub560

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Using a Festool Domino XL 700*
> 
> We're using a Festool Domino DF700EQ to help in the glue up of a large table top, for the local fire hall. We decided to add the floating tenons to help keep these large pieces of 2'' oak and cherry flat during glue up. Hope you enjoy and as always thanks for having a look.


I have the 500 model and love it. Wish i had waited for the 700 model though


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Using a Festool Domino XL 700*
> 
> We're using a Festool Domino DF700EQ to help in the glue up of a large table top, for the local fire hall. We decided to add the floating tenons to help keep these large pieces of 2'' oak and cherry flat during glue up. Hope you enjoy and as always thanks for having a look.


I waited but wish I had use of the 500 on a few occasions before I had this one.


----------



## dub560

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Using a Festool Domino XL 700*
> 
> We're using a Festool Domino DF700EQ to help in the glue up of a large table top, for the local fire hall. We decided to add the floating tenons to help keep these large pieces of 2'' oak and cherry flat during glue up. Hope you enjoy and as always thanks for having a look.


wondering if I could sell mine and get the 700 model..the dowels are not long for bed construction


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Re-saw beautiful cocobolo for rocking chair seat*

Hey all!

This is just a really short video of me re-sawing a piece of Cocobolo to be flipped open and book matched. This piece will be used in the center section of one of my Maloof inspired rocking chairs.


----------



## dub560

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Re-saw beautiful cocobolo for rocking chair seat*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> This is just a really short video of me re-sawing a piece of Cocobolo to be flipped open and book matched. This piece will be used in the center section of one of my Maloof inspired rocking chairs.


Sweet looking wood and very expensive


----------



## superdav721

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Re-saw beautiful cocobolo for rocking chair seat*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> This is just a really short video of me re-sawing a piece of Cocobolo to be flipped open and book matched. This piece will be used in the center section of one of my Maloof inspired rocking chairs.


That was pretty.
You the man!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Projects tour in under 1 minute*

This is a really quick video of what I'm working on in my custom one person wood working shop, I specialize in sculpted furniture but lately have started to get into some other types of woodworking.

Thanks for having a look and I promise i'll have some better videos soon, little more detail and longer.


----------



## oldretiredjim

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Projects tour in under 1 minute*
> 
> This is a really quick video of what I'm working on in my custom one person wood working shop, I specialize in sculpted furniture but lately have started to get into some other types of woodworking.
> 
> Thanks for having a look and I promise i'll have some better videos soon, little more detail and longer.


thanks - enjoyed it.


----------



## woodtimes

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Projects tour in under 1 minute*
> 
> This is a really quick video of what I'm working on in my custom one person wood working shop, I specialize in sculpted furniture but lately have started to get into some other types of woodworking.
> 
> Thanks for having a look and I promise i'll have some better videos soon, little more detail and longer.


Nice videos, thanks for posting. Great chairs you make!


----------



## a1Jim

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Projects tour in under 1 minute*
> 
> This is a really quick video of what I'm working on in my custom one person wood working shop, I specialize in sculpted furniture but lately have started to get into some other types of woodworking.
> 
> Thanks for having a look and I promise i'll have some better videos soon, little more detail and longer.


Thanks for the tour Paul.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Using a Festool TS75 to trim large table*

Just a short clip using a Festool TS 75 to trim a 9' long table top with bread board ends that have been left long to be trimmed along with a 1/16'' of each side.


----------



## Ken90712

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Using a Festool TS75 to trim large table*
> 
> Just a short clip using a Festool TS 75 to trim a 9' long table top with bread board ends that have been left long to be trimmed along with a 1/16'' of each side.


Nice post great tool


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Re-sawing some beautiful Walnut for seats*

Using a band saw I'm going to re-saw a solid Walnut board and 12'' tall and 1.5'' thick into 2 boards that will feature a beautiful grain book match. This board is to be used as the underside of a custom rocking chair seat.

Check it out! Thanks for having a look always fun to share. (-:


----------



## Everett1

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Re-sawing some beautiful Walnut for seats*
> 
> Using a band saw I'm going to re-saw a solid Walnut board and 12'' tall and 1.5'' thick into 2 boards that will feature a beautiful grain book match. This board is to be used as the underside of a custom rocking chair seat.
> 
> Check it out! Thanks for having a look always fun to share. (-:


That feather board. Does it have fingers or just a flat miter cut

Btw always enjoy checking out your stuff. It's perfect for inspiration when I don't feel like woodworking some days


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Re-sawing some beautiful Walnut for seats*
> 
> Using a band saw I'm going to re-saw a solid Walnut board and 12'' tall and 1.5'' thick into 2 boards that will feature a beautiful grain book match. This board is to be used as the underside of a custom rocking chair seat.
> 
> Check it out! Thanks for having a look always fun to share. (-:


Thanks Everett1, I come one here a little too much I think but what can ya do.

The finger board does have fingers, it's just a bunch of 2×4's all put together and the fingers were made with the band saw.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Project update*

After a long day in my custom woodworking shop, I take a walk through of current projects I'm working on. Custom Bubinga and Walnut home bar, 2 custom wood rocking chairs from Curly Big Leaf Maple and Cocobolo.

3'' thick - live edge Bubinga!


----------



## craftsman on the lake

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project update*
> 
> After a long day in my custom woodworking shop, I take a walk through of current projects I'm working on. Custom Bubinga and Walnut home bar, 2 custom wood rocking chairs from Curly Big Leaf Maple and Cocobolo.
> 
> 3'' thick - live edge Bubinga!


Is this a video? I couldn't see it to start it.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project update*
> 
> After a long day in my custom woodworking shop, I take a walk through of current projects I'm working on. Custom Bubinga and Walnut home bar, 2 custom wood rocking chairs from Curly Big Leaf Maple and Cocobolo.
> 
> 3'' thick - live edge Bubinga!


haha ….....I wanted you to use your imagination

fixed thank you


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project update*
> 
> After a long day in my custom woodworking shop, I take a walk through of current projects I'm working on. Custom Bubinga and Walnut home bar, 2 custom wood rocking chairs from Curly Big Leaf Maple and Cocobolo.
> 
> 3'' thick - live edge Bubinga!


love your updates, and this bar your doing, wow, that is some chunk of bubinga you got there…cant wait to see more of it, ive been sick with allergies and no work in the shop for over a week, its hard to not have done any wood work, so it helps me to see you doing yours, beautiful work…oh and thanks for including the dogs, im a dog fan…....keep at it, really enjoy your videos, do more…lol..grizz


----------



## nobuckle

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project update*
> 
> After a long day in my custom woodworking shop, I take a walk through of current projects I'm working on. Custom Bubinga and Walnut home bar, 2 custom wood rocking chairs from Curly Big Leaf Maple and Cocobolo.
> 
> 3'' thick - live edge Bubinga!


Very nice. The top for that bar is going to be a sight to behold. I hope you do well at the show.


----------



## Kentuk55

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project update*
> 
> After a long day in my custom woodworking shop, I take a walk through of current projects I'm working on. Custom Bubinga and Walnut home bar, 2 custom wood rocking chairs from Curly Big Leaf Maple and Cocobolo.
> 
> 3'' thick - live edge Bubinga!


I'm sure that bar top has some heft to it. Wow!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Live Edge Bubinga and Walnut Bar update*

We'll I've spent 11 days in Toronto at the One Of A Kind Show and now i'm finally back in the wood shop. I'm working on getting a bar finished and installed before Christmas.

The bar is built with walnut cabinets wrapped in frame and panel from bubinga and walnut. The counters are bubinga the upper being solid 3'' think live edge!

Have a look, hope you enjoy (-:


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Live Edge Bubinga and Walnut Bar update*
> 
> We'll I've spent 11 days in Toronto at the One Of A Kind Show and now i'm finally back in the wood shop. I'm working on getting a bar finished and installed before Christmas.
> 
> The bar is built with walnut cabinets wrapped in frame and panel from bubinga and walnut. The counters are bubinga the upper being solid 3'' think live edge!
> 
> Have a look, hope you enjoy (-:


thank you for the update paul, its looking really good and it must be a pleasure to work with such a large and beautiful piece of bubinga, i will enjoy each update and then cant wait for the day its finished..i wish you well as you proceed , and say hello to the dog for me….thank you for the video…grizz


----------



## ratchet

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Live Edge Bubinga and Walnut Bar update*
> 
> We'll I've spent 11 days in Toronto at the One Of A Kind Show and now i'm finally back in the wood shop. I'm working on getting a bar finished and installed before Christmas.
> 
> The bar is built with walnut cabinets wrapped in frame and panel from bubinga and walnut. The counters are bubinga the upper being solid 3'' think live edge!
> 
> Have a look, hope you enjoy (-:


That is going to be one sweet bar. Nice work. I look forward to future installments.


----------



## mojapitt

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Live Edge Bubinga and Walnut Bar update*
> 
> We'll I've spent 11 days in Toronto at the One Of A Kind Show and now i'm finally back in the wood shop. I'm working on getting a bar finished and installed before Christmas.
> 
> The bar is built with walnut cabinets wrapped in frame and panel from bubinga and walnut. The counters are bubinga the upper being solid 3'' think live edge!
> 
> Have a look, hope you enjoy (-:


Impressive work. Great wood.


----------



## DoubleR

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Live Edge Bubinga and Walnut Bar update*
> 
> We'll I've spent 11 days in Toronto at the One Of A Kind Show and now i'm finally back in the wood shop. I'm working on getting a bar finished and installed before Christmas.
> 
> The bar is built with walnut cabinets wrapped in frame and panel from bubinga and walnut. The counters are bubinga the upper being solid 3'' think live edge!
> 
> Have a look, hope you enjoy (-:


That is one awesome rocking chair. Three thumbs up


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Double Rocking chair featured on TV (-: City Line Toronto*

Hey all, pretty excited about this this morning a double rocking chair that I built a few years ago was featured in a segment on City Line on City tv.

Click here to watch on cityline.ca

The rocking chair segment is 17 minutes in.

This chair is built from Canadian Black Walnut and Brazilian Lace wood, it was a wedding gift for one of my best friends wedding, they currently just had a baby and I'm sure will be putting this chair to good use!

Click here to see pictures of this chair on my website
 
The foot stool and the underside of the seat was engraved with a special msg here is a entry on how I did that.


----------



## SASmith

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Double Rocking chair featured on TV (-: City Line Toronto*
> 
> Hey all, pretty excited about this this morning a double rocking chair that I built a few years ago was featured in a segment on City Line on City tv.
> 
> Click here to watch on cityline.ca
> 
> The rocking chair segment is 17 minutes in.
> 
> This chair is built from Canadian Black Walnut and Brazilian Lace wood, it was a wedding gift for one of my best friends wedding, they currently just had a baby and I'm sure will be putting this chair to good use!
> 
> Click here to see pictures of this chair on my website
> 
> The foot stool and the underside of the seat was engraved with a special msg here is a entry on how I did that.


Congrats on being featured.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Pouring and polishing an epoxy bar top counter*

I've been working on a custom home bar built from Bubinga and Walnut using solid and veneered wood. The counters will be protected from water using System Three Mirrorcoat a 2 part 2:1 epoxy finish that self levels and cures crystal clear.

I had to give the counter a light sand and through 400 to 4000 then used a 3 step polishing process to bring the counter back to a beautiful gloss shine.


----------



## cmaxnavy

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pouring and polishing an epoxy bar top counter*
> 
> I've been working on a custom home bar built from Bubinga and Walnut using solid and veneered wood. The counters will be protected from water using System Three Mirrorcoat a 2 part 2:1 epoxy finish that self levels and cures crystal clear.
> 
> I had to give the counter a light sand and through 400 to 4000 then used a 3 step polishing process to bring the counter back to a beautiful gloss shine.


That was very useful. Thanks for sharing. As it turns out, I'm working on a bamboo counter and I will use this technique. I'll post the finished counter top and credit your video! Thanks again.


----------



## dub560

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pouring and polishing an epoxy bar top counter*
> 
> I've been working on a custom home bar built from Bubinga and Walnut using solid and veneered wood. The counters will be protected from water using System Three Mirrorcoat a 2 part 2:1 epoxy finish that self levels and cures crystal clear.
> 
> I had to give the counter a light sand and through 400 to 4000 then used a 3 step polishing process to bring the counter back to a beautiful gloss shine.


Really nice work dude …I while a lot of sanding to polish it up,eh? Lovely work though


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pouring and polishing an epoxy bar top counter*
> 
> I've been working on a custom home bar built from Bubinga and Walnut using solid and veneered wood. The counters will be protected from water using System Three Mirrorcoat a 2 part 2:1 epoxy finish that self levels and cures crystal clear.
> 
> I had to give the counter a light sand and through 400 to 4000 then used a 3 step polishing process to bring the counter back to a beautiful gloss shine.


Sanding was a couple hours and about an hour for polishing, it was worth it! If you can pour this perfectly with no imperfections there is no need to do any of that which would be easier on a smaller piece, but to get it totally perfect the entire piece is hard. Especially with a cure time 3 days 70% 7 days 100%


----------



## dub560

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pouring and polishing an epoxy bar top counter*
> 
> I've been working on a custom home bar built from Bubinga and Walnut using solid and veneered wood. The counters will be protected from water using System Three Mirrorcoat a 2 part 2:1 epoxy finish that self levels and cures crystal clear.
> 
> I had to give the counter a light sand and through 400 to 4000 then used a 3 step polishing process to bring the counter back to a beautiful gloss shine.


Looks sweet


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Project update - chair rail,chairs,stools,coffee table oh my! *

SORRY ABOUT THE SOUND YOU WILL HAVE TO TURN UP WHEN MY VOICE GOES QUIET

Walk through the wood shop talking about the various projects I'm currently working on. I have been working on a home bar that is made from Bubinga and Walnut I'm almost finished just the live edge Bubinga chair rail to be installed and some wall panels.

I then show my most recent dining chair design that has a different shaped headrest, legs and an inlay of Gabon ebony. The chair is built from Canadian Black Cherry.

My good friend Trevor is working on a rustic salvaged lumber coffee table with a metal base and red pine from the 1800's from a house in Milton, Ontario.

Next on to a bunch of sculpted bar stools and a low back chair.

Thanks for having a look


----------



## SASmith

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project update - chair rail,chairs,stools,coffee table oh my! *
> 
> SORRY ABOUT THE SOUND YOU WILL HAVE TO TURN UP WHEN MY VOICE GOES QUIET
> 
> Walk through the wood shop talking about the various projects I'm currently working on. I have been working on a home bar that is made from Bubinga and Walnut I'm almost finished just the live edge Bubinga chair rail to be installed and some wall panels.
> 
> I then show my most recent dining chair design that has a different shaped headrest, legs and an inlay of Gabon ebony. The chair is built from Canadian Black Cherry.
> 
> My good friend Trevor is working on a rustic salvaged lumber coffee table with a metal base and red pine from the 1800's from a house in Milton, Ontario.
> 
> Next on to a bunch of sculpted bar stools and a low back chair.
> 
> Thanks for having a look


You have been very productive.
I enjoyed the update.


----------



## jap

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project update - chair rail,chairs,stools,coffee table oh my! *
> 
> SORRY ABOUT THE SOUND YOU WILL HAVE TO TURN UP WHEN MY VOICE GOES QUIET
> 
> Walk through the wood shop talking about the various projects I'm currently working on. I have been working on a home bar that is made from Bubinga and Walnut I'm almost finished just the live edge Bubinga chair rail to be installed and some wall panels.
> 
> I then show my most recent dining chair design that has a different shaped headrest, legs and an inlay of Gabon ebony. The chair is built from Canadian Black Cherry.
> 
> My good friend Trevor is working on a rustic salvaged lumber coffee table with a metal base and red pine from the 1800's from a house in Milton, Ontario.
> 
> Next on to a bunch of sculpted bar stools and a low back chair.
> 
> Thanks for having a look


great work


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project update - chair rail,chairs,stools,coffee table oh my! *
> 
> SORRY ABOUT THE SOUND YOU WILL HAVE TO TURN UP WHEN MY VOICE GOES QUIET
> 
> Walk through the wood shop talking about the various projects I'm currently working on. I have been working on a home bar that is made from Bubinga and Walnut I'm almost finished just the live edge Bubinga chair rail to be installed and some wall panels.
> 
> I then show my most recent dining chair design that has a different shaped headrest, legs and an inlay of Gabon ebony. The chair is built from Canadian Black Cherry.
> 
> My good friend Trevor is working on a rustic salvaged lumber coffee table with a metal base and red pine from the 1800's from a house in Milton, Ontario.
> 
> Next on to a bunch of sculpted bar stools and a low back chair.
> 
> Thanks for having a look


Paul, ALL of the things you build are just superb. From design to finish, they are flawless. Makes me feel totally inadequate but keep posting these for me to study and drool over!


----------



## ramon

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project update - chair rail,chairs,stools,coffee table oh my! *
> 
> SORRY ABOUT THE SOUND YOU WILL HAVE TO TURN UP WHEN MY VOICE GOES QUIET
> 
> Walk through the wood shop talking about the various projects I'm currently working on. I have been working on a home bar that is made from Bubinga and Walnut I'm almost finished just the live edge Bubinga chair rail to be installed and some wall panels.
> 
> I then show my most recent dining chair design that has a different shaped headrest, legs and an inlay of Gabon ebony. The chair is built from Canadian Black Cherry.
> 
> My good friend Trevor is working on a rustic salvaged lumber coffee table with a metal base and red pine from the 1800's from a house in Milton, Ontario.
> 
> Next on to a bunch of sculpted bar stools and a low back chair.
> 
> Thanks for having a look


Impresionante,un trabajo por el que siento envidia.


----------



## Zub

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Project update - chair rail,chairs,stools,coffee table oh my! *
> 
> SORRY ABOUT THE SOUND YOU WILL HAVE TO TURN UP WHEN MY VOICE GOES QUIET
> 
> Walk through the wood shop talking about the various projects I'm currently working on. I have been working on a home bar that is made from Bubinga and Walnut I'm almost finished just the live edge Bubinga chair rail to be installed and some wall panels.
> 
> I then show my most recent dining chair design that has a different shaped headrest, legs and an inlay of Gabon ebony. The chair is built from Canadian Black Cherry.
> 
> My good friend Trevor is working on a rustic salvaged lumber coffee table with a metal base and red pine from the 1800's from a house in Milton, Ontario.
> 
> Next on to a bunch of sculpted bar stools and a low back chair.
> 
> Thanks for having a look


Paul, I always enjoy your work I'm very interested in your vacuum bag press. Did you buy it or make your ?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Dining chairs, rocking chairs and bar stools oh my!*

Just a quick video I filmed the other day walking through my shop discussing the projects I have on the go as well as future projects.

As always thanks for having a look.
Paul


----------



## coachmancuso

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, rocking chairs and bar stools oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video I filmed the other day walking through my shop discussing the projects I have on the go as well as future projects.
> 
> As always thanks for having a look.
> Paul


Those chairs are very NICE. Great job ! How do you bend the backs for the rocker?


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, rocking chairs and bar stools oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video I filmed the other day walking through my shop discussing the projects I have on the go as well as future projects.
> 
> As always thanks for having a look.
> Paul


it all looks really good paul, did i miss the finish of the bubinga bar…


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, rocking chairs and bar stools oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video I filmed the other day walking through my shop discussing the projects I have on the go as well as future projects.
> 
> As always thanks for having a look.
> Paul


The headrest is coopered, the back braces are bent lamination and the rockers are also bent lamination.

Grizz it's been a long process but it's just about finished. The bar has hot and cold, ice maker and fridge! I won't post finished pics until it finished! (-:


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, rocking chairs and bar stools oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video I filmed the other day walking through my shop discussing the projects I have on the go as well as future projects.
> 
> As always thanks for having a look.
> Paul


Paul, A trip through your shop projects is better than a trip to Disneyland for a kid! ALL of your stuff is just beautiful!

That big rocker would be perfect for my 6' 4" frame if you decide to donate it to a grateful recipient! LOL

Keep up these shop tours. They are inspiring!


----------



## wooded

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, rocking chairs and bar stools oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video I filmed the other day walking through my shop discussing the projects I have on the go as well as future projects.
> 
> As always thanks for having a look.
> Paul


You da Man!..............;-j


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Build your own rocking chair course*

While my last student went through my 6 day build your own rocking chair course, I took many pictures, time lapse and real time footage. Starting after the boring milling stage we run through a few steps in my build your own rocking chair course.


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Build your own rocking chair course*
> 
> While my last student went through my 6 day build your own rocking chair course, I took many pictures, time lapse and real time footage. Starting after the boring milling stage we run through a few steps in my build your own rocking chair course.


thanks a bunch paul, was good to have this come along, you should know by now i really enjoy watching your work and learning from you anything i can pick up, your making me chomp at the bit for the Bubinga bar project…i hope it will be coming along soon….thanks again for this chair video, i now have a sound understanding of the Maloof joint…have a good weekend….grizz


----------



## wooded

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Build your own rocking chair course*
> 
> While my last student went through my 6 day build your own rocking chair course, I took many pictures, time lapse and real time footage. Starting after the boring milling stage we run through a few steps in my build your own rocking chair course.


KNOW YOU ARE BUSY PAUL BUT WISH YOU COULD DO MORE OF THESE AS THEY ARE FASCINATING!.....;-J


----------



## coachmancuso

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Build your own rocking chair course*
> 
> While my last student went through my 6 day build your own rocking chair course, I took many pictures, time lapse and real time footage. Starting after the boring milling stage we run through a few steps in my build your own rocking chair course.


Paul Great rocker!


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Build your own rocking chair course*
> 
> While my last student went through my 6 day build your own rocking chair course, I took many pictures, time lapse and real time footage. Starting after the boring milling stage we run through a few steps in my build your own rocking chair course.


i dont think i have ever said anything to you , but i reallu love these videos you do, and if you could do them more often or a bit longer, or both…........i would be forever grateful, as i know others who follow you would as well…just a hint….


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Build your own rocking chair course*
> 
> While my last student went through my 6 day build your own rocking chair course, I took many pictures, time lapse and real time footage. Starting after the boring milling stage we run through a few steps in my build your own rocking chair course.


Paul, Watching your shop videos is like a trip to Disneyland for grown ups! Now I've got to clean the drool off of my puter. Keep posting these inspiring vids.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Build your own rocking chair course*
> 
> While my last student went through my 6 day build your own rocking chair course, I took many pictures, time lapse and real time footage. Starting after the boring milling stage we run through a few steps in my build your own rocking chair course.


Thanks all, its hard work!


----------



## Woodbridge

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Build your own rocking chair course*
> 
> While my last student went through my 6 day build your own rocking chair course, I took many pictures, time lapse and real time footage. Starting after the boring milling stage we run through a few steps in my build your own rocking chair course.


Paul, another great video.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Check out my latestest addition a 24'' jointer/planer from robinson sons. 1952*

I picked up a small machine at a local aucion, hope you enjoy.


----------



## WayneC

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Check out my latestest addition a 24'' jointer/planer from robinson sons. 1952*
> 
> I picked up a small machine at a local aucion, hope you enjoy.


Wow. Very nice.


----------



## Bogeyguy

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Check out my latestest addition a 24'' jointer/planer from robinson sons. 1952*
> 
> I picked up a small machine at a local aucion, hope you enjoy.


Wow, what a beast. Guard is a must for that guy. This should be interesting. Worked in a shop years back that had a 14" joiner. Had a standard spring loaded guard over the work area of the knives. A fabricated piece of sheet metal was attached with wing nuts to the fence for when the fence was out at the front of the joiner to protect at the back of the fence, but 24", wow. Might want to google something and see what's out there.


----------



## dakremer

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Check out my latestest addition a 24'' jointer/planer from robinson sons. 1952*
> 
> I picked up a small machine at a local aucion, hope you enjoy.


That is sweet! Nice score. That'll be fun to have in the shop


----------



## barecycles

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Check out my latestest addition a 24'' jointer/planer from robinson sons. 1952*
> 
> I picked up a small machine at a local aucion, hope you enjoy.


Now I have jointer envy…I hate you.


----------



## mantwi

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Check out my latestest addition a 24'' jointer/planer from robinson sons. 1952*
> 
> I picked up a small machine at a local aucion, hope you enjoy.


I think a guard that swings out like most jointer guards would would be too heavy to be practical, the thing would be huge. Perhaps a 4" to 6" wide strip of 3/8 clear plastic is more practical. You could mount it centered over the cutter head with a vertical rod at each end to allow height adjustment and use knobs on each end to lock it in place. Though you'd have to reach over it I don't think it would be in the way, it would definitely keep you from passing your hands over the cutterhead. That would provide the protection you need and be much easier to fabricate. I wish I could draw on this thing, the ideas are flowing hope you can see it.


----------



## Mip

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Check out my latestest addition a 24'' jointer/planer from robinson sons. 1952*
> 
> I picked up a small machine at a local aucion, hope you enjoy.


Man, that thing is to small. Got anything bigger? Wish I had something like that.


----------



## shawnmasterson

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Check out my latestest addition a 24'' jointer/planer from robinson sons. 1952*
> 
> I picked up a small machine at a local aucion, hope you enjoy.


what is it like 15HP 3phz!!!


----------



## robscastle

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Check out my latestest addition a 24'' jointer/planer from robinson sons. 1952*
> 
> I picked up a small machine at a local aucion, hope you enjoy.


Bragger !!

I am impressed!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Dining chairs and a 24'' Jointer*

Just a quick walk through of my shop talking about the stuff I make and the stuff I use to make


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs and a 24'' Jointer*
> 
> Just a quick walk through of my shop talking about the stuff I make and the stuff I use to make


thank you very much paul, i always enjoy your work and your shop, i hope i have not missed the bubinga project, i cant wait to see that jointer up and running, that thing is a beast, i cant imagine you will need anything else with this one on hand. again thank you for the video…grizz


----------



## lib

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs and a 24'' Jointer*
> 
> Just a quick walk through of my shop talking about the stuff I make and the stuff I use to make


Thanks Paul. Always good to see what you are up to. I noticed the change in the front leg joint of the reproduction dining chair. Wonder how it compares to the original in strength.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*How to epoxy bar top finish*

I've been working on a live edge Bubinga bar which is now finished. I came across a little bit of footage of the third piece of live edge Bubinga I had to apply and epoxy bar top finish to.

I used System Three - Mirror Coat

I first sealed the wood with my poly/oil mix and let dry for about a week before the epoxy application. Mix, Pour, Spread, Torch and wait….....

Thanks all for watching hope you enjoy, any questions or comments please post!


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *How to epoxy bar top finish*
> 
> I've been working on a live edge Bubinga bar which is now finished. I came across a little bit of footage of the third piece of live edge Bubinga I had to apply and epoxy bar top finish to.
> 
> I used System Three - Mirror Coat
> 
> I first sealed the wood with my poly/oil mix and let dry for about a week before the epoxy application. Mix, Pour, Spread, Torch and wait….....
> 
> Thanks all for watching hope you enjoy, any questions or comments please post!


Another informative vid! Thanks.

That turned out just perfect.

Question: Can a heat gun be used to pop the bubbles rather than a torch?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *How to epoxy bar top finish*
> 
> I've been working on a live edge Bubinga bar which is now finished. I came across a little bit of footage of the third piece of live edge Bubinga I had to apply and epoxy bar top finish to.
> 
> I used System Three - Mirror Coat
> 
> I first sealed the wood with my poly/oil mix and let dry for about a week before the epoxy application. Mix, Pour, Spread, Torch and wait….....
> 
> Thanks all for watching hope you enjoy, any questions or comments please post!


Good question, I don't know you'd have to try or watch some other youtube vids to find out. I'm thinking yes.

I will try it next time I use this finish


----------



## Ken90712

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *How to epoxy bar top finish*
> 
> I've been working on a live edge Bubinga bar which is now finished. I came across a little bit of footage of the third piece of live edge Bubinga I had to apply and epoxy bar top finish to.
> 
> I used System Three - Mirror Coat
> 
> I first sealed the wood with my poly/oil mix and let dry for about a week before the epoxy application. Mix, Pour, Spread, Torch and wait….....
> 
> Thanks all for watching hope you enjoy, any questions or comments please post!


Great job, I have always wanted to use this finish… Nice tips… thx


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *How to epoxy bar top finish*
> 
> I've been working on a live edge Bubinga bar which is now finished. I came across a little bit of footage of the third piece of live edge Bubinga I had to apply and epoxy bar top finish to.
> 
> I used System Three - Mirror Coat
> 
> I first sealed the wood with my poly/oil mix and let dry for about a week before the epoxy application. Mix, Pour, Spread, Torch and wait….....
> 
> Thanks all for watching hope you enjoy, any questions or comments please post!


Paul, If you don't mind, could you send me a pm and let me know when you try the heat gun? Thanks.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Pulling off a bent lamination from the form, for a metal and walnut table base*

Hi everyone,

Have not posted here in a little while, been keeping busy in the wood shop! I've finally put together another video for my your tube channel. I've been working on a dining table base made with steel and some bent laminated Walnut. Have a look here as I pull the newly formed leg piece off of the mold and show you exactly how the table base will look once completed.



















Thanks hope you like it.
Paul


----------



## sras

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pulling off a bent lamination from the form, for a metal and walnut table base*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have not posted here in a little while, been keeping busy in the wood shop! I've finally put together another video for my your tube channel. I've been working on a dining table base made with steel and some bent laminated Walnut. Have a look here as I pull the newly formed leg piece off of the mold and show you exactly how the table base will look once completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hope you like it.
> Paul


Looks like a great design - it will be interesting to see the next steps!


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pulling off a bent lamination from the form, for a metal and walnut table base*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have not posted here in a little while, been keeping busy in the wood shop! I've finally put together another video for my your tube channel. I've been working on a dining table base made with steel and some bent laminated Walnut. Have a look here as I pull the newly formed leg piece off of the mold and show you exactly how the table base will look once completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hope you like it.
> Paul


i really like the mixing of metal and wood, the bent lamination went really well …thanks for taking the time to show it, always enjoy your work paul…


----------



## wooded

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Pulling off a bent lamination from the form, for a metal and walnut table base*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have not posted here in a little while, been keeping busy in the wood shop! I've finally put together another video for my your tube channel. I've been working on a dining table base made with steel and some bent laminated Walnut. Have a look here as I pull the newly formed leg piece off of the mold and show you exactly how the table base will look once completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hope you like it.
> Paul


Very interesting, Paul. I get an education every time you post. PLEASE COME BACK MORE OFTEN. The design in that piece is great! ;-j


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Dining chairs, Rocking chairs & table..... oh my!*

Just a quick video where I walk through my shop discussing the projects I've been working on.






Thanks for having a look!


----------



## Woodbridge

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, Rocking chairs & table..... oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video where I walk through my shop discussing the projects I've been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


great update. It's always a pleasure to see what you have going on in your shop.


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, Rocking chairs & table..... oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video where I walk through my shop discussing the projects I've been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


I remain totally wowed by ALL of your work! Thanks for the update.

The dining chair with the arms was totally spectacular as was the maple/wenge rocker!


----------



## widdle

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, Rocking chairs & table..... oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video where I walk through my shop discussing the projects I've been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Wow..very cool, and great style goin on there. That wenge and tiger maple was unreal…Good Work. do the thin rips go through a sander prior to glue up ?


----------



## mojapitt

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, Rocking chairs & table..... oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video where I walk through my shop discussing the projects I've been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Great shop, awesome work


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, Rocking chairs & table..... oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video where I walk through my shop discussing the projects I've been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


For the rockers I sand both sides to make the lamination's 100% uniform.

For the back braces I drum sand just the 2 sides that are exposed to save some sanding time once glued up.


----------



## danr

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, Rocking chairs & table..... oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video where I walk through my shop discussing the projects I've been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Hello Paul,

I always like keeping up with your work. Very nice as always.

I have officially started on my rocker projects. I am pretty much following Hal's plans/book. Making one from Cherry and one from Walnut. I am in the process of gluing up all of my back brace and rocker lams at the moment. For the Cherry rocker I am going with curly maple (front) and walnut (back) for the back braces. For the Walnut rocker I am going with Cherry (front) and curly maple (back) for the back braces. I'm not sure if this will work well or not but what the heck, I like it. I'm using Hal's "modified" back brace design.

After cutting all the lams on the bandsaw, I thought that a power feeder would be the perfect tool for this. I see you have figured that out. If I were a production guy I would buy one also. I also have what I think would be a great idea for a back brace gluing jig / fixture. If I ever go into production, I will have one fabricated. The idea is that you would use an impact driver to tighten and loosen all of the clamping devices. It would speed things up big time.

Anyway, 
Thanks again for the video.
danr


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, Rocking chairs & table..... oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video where I walk through my shop discussing the projects I've been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Good luck on your chairs, get back in the shop lot's of work left to do!

For lamination gluing in a decent production manner I would first say vacuum bag and slow setting glue


----------



## danr

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Dining chairs, Rocking chairs & table..... oh my!*
> 
> Just a quick video where I walk through my shop discussing the projects I've been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Paul,

Yes, lots of work left to do.

I have a vacuum bag / system but I have not considered using it for back brace glue up. I guess that you could do multiples at the same time if your bending form was wide and your suction was strong enough. Interesting idea. I will have to experiment with this.

My idea was to use an arrangement similar to your existing set up but have the threaded clamping rods integrated into the fixture with hex head bolt heads on the top of each clamping rod. This way you could slide the back braces in from the end of the fixture and then just crank down on the hex head clamping rods with an impact driver. No fiddling / holding the C-clamps in place and no cranking down/up on each clamp by hand. The part of the fixture that is holding the threaded clamping rods would also act as a side to side guide to hold the lams from sliding around (thus eliminating the need for the vertical posts and quick grip clamps on the existing fixture).

Anyway, talk is cheap. Just kicking around some ideas.

danr


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Shop walk though - Dining chairs & a table....... Yay*

Follow me as I walk through my shop talking some details about my pieces I have on the go.


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Shop walk though - Dining chairs & a table....... Yay*
> 
> Follow me as I walk through my shop talking some details about my pieces I have on the go.


You keep posting and I'll keep drooling!


----------



## wunderaa

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Shop walk though - Dining chairs & a table....... Yay*
> 
> Follow me as I walk through my shop talking some details about my pieces I have on the go.


I always look forward to your updates. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Shop walk though - Dining chairs & a table....... Yay*
> 
> Follow me as I walk through my shop talking some details about my pieces I have on the go.


No problem guys, thanks for watching.


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Shop walk though - Dining chairs & a table....... Yay*
> 
> Follow me as I walk through my shop talking some details about my pieces I have on the go.


paul, thank you again for taking the time to video, as always your work is fantastic bar none, i love your work, your chairs, the one with wenge is so beautiful, you should be proud of that one, i really like the one you used Southern Yellow Heart Pine on, ive made many pieces with that wood, i have a dresser that has curly heart pine for all the drawer fronts, its a wild looking piece…and that wood is so beautiful…i have a lot of it here in my wood store…keep up the great work, i love your shop…you should be very happy with your lifes work, you do it so very well…


----------



## widdle

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Shop walk though - Dining chairs & a table....... Yay*
> 
> Follow me as I walk through my shop talking some details about my pieces I have on the go.


thanks for the vid..very cool..somehow i missed the first 78,ill have to start at the beginning..I always learn something..
Ended up ordering that Hal Taylor video..
feel a little bad that Kevin has to go backwards..oh well..
How's that wenge to shape ? Kind of tricky wood to me..
Any ways, thanks for taking the time..


----------



## pgmazza

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Shop walk though - Dining chairs & a table....... Yay*
> 
> Follow me as I walk through my shop talking some details about my pieces I have on the go.


Thanks for posting your work update videos. Really inspirational!


----------



## Deek

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Shop walk though - Dining chairs & a table....... Yay*
> 
> Follow me as I walk through my shop talking some details about my pieces I have on the go.


Thank you so much Paul. Your work is art!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Shop walk though - Dining chairs & a table....... Yay*
> 
> Follow me as I walk through my shop talking some details about my pieces I have on the go.


Thanks for the comments! Pushes me to show more!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*dining chairs, tables & rocking chairs*





 Walk through my fine woodworking shop to see the pieces I'm currently working on while I discuss how they got to where they are and what has to be done next.


----------



## grizzman

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *dining chairs, tables & rocking chairs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walk through my fine woodworking shop to see the pieces I'm currently working on while I discuss how they got to where they are and what has to be done next.


thank you paul, the shop looks good after your cleaning, i like the way your shop is set up, but mostly i enjoyed seeing your work and the progress, especially the table with the metal legs, it will look fantastic..you have a great day as well


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *dining chairs, tables & rocking chairs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walk through my fine woodworking shop to see the pieces I'm currently working on while I discuss how they got to where they are and what has to be done next.


More eye candy from your talented hands!

Keep posting these!


----------



## widdle

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *dining chairs, tables & rocking chairs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walk through my fine woodworking shop to see the pieces I'm currently working on while I discuss how they got to where they are and what has to be done next.


Good stuff…Was the top for the trestle table one slab that you ripped into 10 pieces and the re laminated ? looks seamless..
Thanks..


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Build your own rocking chair day 5*





 Walk through my shop with me while I show you some pieces of a pair of rocking chairs that are being built during my 10 day build your own rocking chair course.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Chicken coop , music stands , rocking chairs & a big RAS*






Follow along as I walk through my wood working shop while I talk about the projects and tools that are currently in the shop. Oh I start with a quick look at my new movable chicken coop!


----------



## widdle

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Chicken coop , music stands , rocking chairs & a big RAS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along as I walk through my wood working shop while I talk about the projects and tools that are currently in the shop. Oh I start with a quick look at my new movable chicken coop!


Very cool vid as always..if you could get one of those small donkeys to roll around the chicken coup.. that would be bananas..


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Chicken coop , music stands , rocking chairs & a big RAS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along as I walk through my wood working shop while I talk about the projects and tools that are currently in the shop. Oh I start with a quick look at my new movable chicken coop!


Paul, I continue to be blown away by your chairs and astounded by your productivity. Keep posting and I'll keep drooling.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Coffee table, rocking chairs, live edge desks...... oh my!*






Follow along as I take a walk through of my wood shop discussing the projects I am working on﻿. Been busy these days as usual have a coffee table, 2 desks and all my chickens to look after!


----------



## R_Stad

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Coffee table, rocking chairs, live edge desks...... oh my!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along as I take a walk through of my wood shop discussing the projects I am working on﻿. Been busy these days as usual have a coffee table, 2 desks and all my chickens to look after!


You are busy. Some very nice work going on at your place. I liked the into too. Thanks.


----------



## JayG46

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Coffee table, rocking chairs, live edge desks...... oh my!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along as I take a walk through of my wood shop discussing the projects I am working on﻿. Been busy these days as usual have a coffee table, 2 desks and all my chickens to look after!


I hear the JRE podcast playing in the background in the video. That is a constant soundtrack to my hours in the shop as well. Always enjoy your work and your videos, Paul. Keep it up!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Coffee table, rocking chairs, live edge desks...... oh my!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along as I take a walk through of my wood shop discussing the projects I am working on﻿. Been busy these days as usual have a coffee table, 2 desks and all my chickens to look after!





> I hear the JRE podcast playing in the background in the video. That is a constant soundtrack to my hours in the shop as well. Always enjoy your work and your videos, Paul. Keep it up!
> 
> - JayG46


You better believe it SON! haha


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Day 3 Build your own rocking chair! *






Follow along as I take a walk through my wood working shop. Early morning on day 3 of my 1 on 1 build your own rocking chair course.


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Day 3 Build your own rocking chair! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along as I take a walk through my wood working shop. Early morning on day 3 of my 1 on 1 build your own rocking chair course.


Paul, Keep posting these great tours through "Big Boy's Disneyland"! When I win the lottery, I'll come to your chair school.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Fine woodworking - build your own chair day 3 progress *

Follow along as I walk through the wood shop during my 1 on 1 build your own rocking chair course. This is Day 3 of the 10 day course I offer. We've started work on each part of the chair from bent lamination for the back supports, coving the arms, carving the seat and of course the famous Maloof joinery.

Also I take a look at a few pieces I've built in the past, some beautiful chairs and sculpted music stands.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHma7JOoH-k":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHma7JOoH-k


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Fine woodworking - build your own chair day 3 progress *
> 
> Follow along as I walk through the wood shop during my 1 on 1 build your own rocking chair course. This is Day 3 of the 10 day course I offer. We've started work on each part of the chair from bent lamination for the back supports, coving the arms, carving the seat and of course the famous Maloof joinery.
> 
> Also I take a look at a few pieces I've built in the past, some beautiful chairs and sculpted music stands.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHma7JOoH-k":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHma7JOoH-k


I never tire of these! Keep posting and I'll keep drooling.


----------



## Mip

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Fine woodworking - build your own chair day 3 progress *
> 
> Follow along as I walk through the wood shop during my 1 on 1 build your own rocking chair course. This is Day 3 of the 10 day course I offer. We've started work on each part of the chair from bent lamination for the back supports, coving the arms, carving the seat and of course the famous Maloof joinery.
> 
> Also I take a look at a few pieces I've built in the past, some beautiful chairs and sculpted music stands.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHma7JOoH-k":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHma7JOoH-k


I'm with gfadvm, I can never have enough of these videos. Very nice work. I notice you sign off your videos with "keep your blade in the wood". From Red Green, keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Fine woodworking - build your own chair day 3 progress *
> 
> Follow along as I walk through the wood shop during my 1 on 1 build your own rocking chair course. This is Day 3 of the 10 day course I offer. We've started work on each part of the chair from bent lamination for the back supports, coving the arms, carving the seat and of course the famous Maloof joinery.
> 
> Also I take a look at a few pieces I've built in the past, some beautiful chairs and sculpted music stands.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHma7JOoH-k":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHma7JOoH-k


Thanks guys, I try to stay some what regular with the videos. Thanks for watching!


----------



## R_Stad

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Fine woodworking - build your own chair day 3 progress *
> 
> Follow along as I walk through the wood shop during my 1 on 1 build your own rocking chair course. This is Day 3 of the 10 day course I offer. We've started work on each part of the chair from bent lamination for the back supports, coving the arms, carving the seat and of course the famous Maloof joinery.
> 
> Also I take a look at a few pieces I've built in the past, some beautiful chairs and sculpted music stands.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHma7JOoH-k":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHma7JOoH-k


Beautiful stuff. Thanks Paul.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Power carving Walnut bar stools*






Follow along as I assemble and carve a set of 4 beautiful Walnut bar height stools



















!https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/ngv0at6.jpg


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Power carving Walnut bar stools*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along as I assemble and carve a set of 4 beautiful Walnut bar height stools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/ngv0at6.jpg


You are an artist with the hand and die grinders! I need some more instruction on cutting the Maloof joints and I know you have done a video. How do I find it?

Keep em coming!


----------



## Cantputjamontoast

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Power carving Walnut bar stools*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along as I assemble and carve a set of 4 beautiful Walnut bar height stools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/ngv0at6.jpg


That's joinery!!!!


----------



## jamuuytbgg

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Power carving Walnut bar stools*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow along as I assemble and carve a set of 4 beautiful Walnut bar height stools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/ngv0at6.jpg


A wood shop play an important role and when you visit this then you get so many information about the wood items that are present there. There are so many websites like http://ninjaessays.com that are so famous in all countries.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Glue up, live edge desk, rocking chair course*






In the video I walk through my fine wood working shop while discussing the projects I have on the go. I'm typically building dining chairs, bar stools or rocking chairs. I also teach a 1 on 1 course where we both build a beautiful rocking chair!














































Happy new year!


----------



## Woodbridge

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Glue up, live edge desk, rocking chair course*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the video I walk through my fine wood working shop while discussing the projects I have on the go. I'm typically building dining chairs, bar stools or rocking chairs. I also teach a 1 on 1 course where we both build a beautiful rocking chair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year!


Thanks for sharing this last video for 2104 Paul. Best wishes for the new year.


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Glue up, live edge desk, rocking chair course*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the video I walk through my fine wood working shop while discussing the projects I have on the go. I'm typically building dining chairs, bar stools or rocking chairs. I also teach a 1 on 1 course where we both build a beautiful rocking chair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year!


LOVE the desk! Be sure to post the finished product. Really like the way you did the legs.
The student rocker is perfect (as usual) and I agree the narrow inlaid stripe adds a lot.
Keep posting and I'll keep drooling!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Sanding sanding sanding*

Hello fellow sawdust makers,

Enjoy the video below, I sand and discuss a little of my sanding technique


----------



## R_Stad

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding sanding sanding*
> 
> Hello fellow sawdust makers,
> 
> Enjoy the video below, I sand and discuss a little of my sanding technique


Thanks Paul. Some more good technique info from you. Which festool sander do you use the most?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Sanding sanding sanding*
> 
> Hello fellow sawdust makers,
> 
> Enjoy the video below, I sand and discuss a little of my sanding technique





> Thanks Paul. Some more good technique info from you. Which festool sander do you use the most?
> 
> - R_Stad


I use the 6'' RO150 the most, thanks for watching!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*dining chairs bar stools & of course rocking chairs!*

Click here to watch my latest shop walk through

Where I discuss on going projects, if you like what you see please subscribe for future updates. Thanks!


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *dining chairs bar stools & of course rocking chairs!*
> 
> Click here to watch my latest shop walk through
> 
> Where I discuss on going projects, if you like what you see please subscribe for future updates. Thanks!


More eye candy from your shop! I always enjoy looking and drooling. I didn't hear you say what wood that first rocker was?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *dining chairs bar stools & of course rocking chairs!*
> 
> Click here to watch my latest shop walk through
> 
> Where I discuss on going projects, if you like what you see please subscribe for future updates. Thanks!





> More eye candy from your shop! I always enjoy looking and drooling. I didn t hear you say what wood that first rocker was?
> 
> - gfadvm


The first rocker was Walnut with Gabon Ebony used to highlight the back supports


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *dining chairs bar stools & of course rocking chairs!*
> 
> Click here to watch my latest shop walk through
> 
> Where I discuss on going projects, if you like what you see please subscribe for future updates. Thanks!


Nope, the light colored one with the burl/birdseye figure in the back slats?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *dining chairs bar stools & of course rocking chairs!*
> 
> Click here to watch my latest shop walk through
> 
> Where I discuss on going projects, if you like what you see please subscribe for future updates. Thanks!





> Nope, the light colored one with the burl/birdseye figure in the back slats?
> 
> - gfadvm


ahhhh sorry the wood is Pacific Coast Yew, I got it from my local exotic wood store. They gave it to me to build this chair for them.


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *dining chairs bar stools & of course rocking chairs!*
> 
> Click here to watch my latest shop walk through
> 
> Where I discuss on going projects, if you like what you see please subscribe for future updates. Thanks!


Thanks Paul. That is some pretty stuff. First I have seen.


----------



## Zantar2014

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *dining chairs bar stools & of course rocking chairs!*
> 
> Click here to watch my latest shop walk through
> 
> Where I discuss on going projects, if you like what you see please subscribe for future updates. Thanks!


Beautiful …


----------



## Kentuk55

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *dining chairs bar stools & of course rocking chairs!*
> 
> Click here to watch my latest shop walk through
> 
> Where I discuss on going projects, if you like what you see please subscribe for future updates. Thanks!


Thnx for the tour. Thnx for letting me drool.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Rocking chairs & Tables*

Join me for another walk through the wood shop. This time showing progress being made during the build your own chair course. Rocking chairs from Curly Maple + Wenge & Walnut + Curly Maple.

Also a few prototype tables I've designed, which are oh so close to assembly.


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking chairs & Tables*
> 
> Join me for another walk through the wood shop. This time showing progress being made during the build your own chair course. Rocking chairs from Curly Maple + Wenge & Walnut + Curly Maple.
> 
> Also a few prototype tables I've designed, which are oh so close to assembly.


Another very enjoyable vid! Those rockers are beautiful and the wenge/maple is wild! Keep em coming and I'll keep watching and drooling.


----------



## Kentuk55

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking chairs & Tables*
> 
> Join me for another walk through the wood shop. This time showing progress being made during the build your own chair course. Rocking chairs from Curly Maple + Wenge & Walnut + Curly Maple.
> 
> Also a few prototype tables I've designed, which are oh so close to assembly.


Yes, what Andy said. Wow!


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Festool RO125 - How to replace brushes*

In this video I show you how to change the brushes for a Festool RO125


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Woodshop Walkthrough - Rocking chair build course*

Hello all,

Made another quick video through of the wood shop, during a build your own rocking chair course. Have a look!















Thanks all for watching.


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Woodshop Walkthrough - Rocking chair build course*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Made another quick video through of the wood shop, during a build your own rocking chair course. Have a look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for watching.


Paul, The chairs are spectacular as usual and I really like the bar stools. Man, have you got a LOT of clamps! Thanks for taking the time to do these videos. I always enjoy them and I'm disappointed that you don't get more comments.


----------



## robscastle

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Woodshop Walkthrough - Rocking chair build course*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Made another quick video through of the wood shop, during a build your own rocking chair course. Have a look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for watching.


Nice work Paul.

Only problem is I have now gone down with a severe case of Clamp Envy !! ring 911

The lack of comments may come from the fact the work scale and subsequent results is mind boggling to the mere woodworker


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Woodshop Walkthrough - Rocking chair build course*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Made another quick video through of the wood shop, during a build your own rocking chair course. Have a look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for watching.


Thanks gfadvm and Rob, it's all good I'm happy to share.



> Nice work Paul.
> 
> Only problem is I have now gone down with a severe case of Clamp Envy !! ring 911
> 
> The lack of comments may come from the fact the work scale and subsequent results is mind boggling to the mere woodworker
> 
> - robscastle


----------



## Kentuk55

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Woodshop Walkthrough - Rocking chair build course*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Made another quick video through of the wood shop, during a build your own rocking chair course. Have a look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for watching.


InfrickinCredible!! Wow! I'll bet that rocker is very comfy. It is serious eye candy.


----------



## brookrest

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Woodshop Walkthrough - Rocking chair build course*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Made another quick video through of the wood shop, during a build your own rocking chair course. Have a look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for watching.


Paul,

Working on my first rocker here and have been referring to your posts for additional tips. You make some great looking chairs! I noticed that you use the Kutzall grinding wheels for the seat. Just got my first one and tried it out last night on the Bosch grinder with a scrap piece of wood. I had some slippage of the wheel on the grinder but I had the arbor nut as tight as I could get it. Have you had this happen before? Any way to prevent that from happening? Thanks.

-Kevin


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Rocking chair build - Day 4*

Just uploaded a new walk through video of the shop and on going projects…... Yes you guessed it rocking chairs!


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking chair build - Day 4*
> 
> Just uploaded a new walk through video of the shop and on going projects…... Yes you guessed it rocking chairs!


Thanks for another great tour Paul.


----------



## Kentuk55

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Rocking chair build - Day 4*
> 
> Just uploaded a new walk through video of the shop and on going projects…... Yes you guessed it rocking chairs!


Rock on Paul.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Big planer, Big jointer & Walnut*

Wood shop walk through, update on the going ons here in my shop


----------



## R_Stad

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Big planer, Big jointer & Walnut*
> 
> Wood shop walk through, update on the going ons here in my shop


Always interesting and informative to watch your videos. Thanks for taking the time to do it. Stay safe and keep pumping out the fine work.


----------



## Cory

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Big planer, Big jointer & Walnut*
> 
> Wood shop walk through, update on the going ons here in my shop


I love all the jigs/fixtures/etc you have hanging. I'm sure those make your processes much easier. I feel like I'm reinventing the wheel every time I make something…..maybe I should spend some time on patterns and jigs!


----------



## DocSavage45

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Big planer, Big jointer & Walnut*
> 
> Wood shop walk through, update on the going ons here in my shop


Paul,

Yep it's been awhile. Free walnut logs! whoa! Thanks for posting! Good plan to build a headboard for your best customer. LOL! I've a bed on my list. HA HA HA!


----------



## Kentuk55

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Big planer, Big jointer & Walnut*
> 
> Wood shop walk through, update on the going ons here in my shop


You have some beasty equipment. Thnx for the update. The walnut slabs are awesome and I know you'll make them into fine chairs or something.


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Big planer, Big jointer & Walnut*
> 
> Wood shop walk through, update on the going ons here in my shop


Paul, I left you a comment yesterday that disappeared!!! I think I said how much I loved your old iron and the gorgeous slabs milled on your "Stretch" Woodmizer. All those projects in progress would totally overwhelm me.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Saw mill yard & projects*

Well it's been a little bit since my last youtube video, thanks again for watching!






In this video, I'm walking through my log yard / Sawmill and wood shop talking about my on going projects…...


----------



## J123

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Saw mill yard & projects*
> 
> Well it's been a little bit since my last youtube video, thanks again for watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video, I'm walking through my log yard / Sawmill and wood shop talking about my on going projects…...


holy smokes that is awesome. do you use all that?

i'm new to milling. how thick to you cut yours, and what are the variables that go into determining thickness?

what do you do to keep slabs from checking and/or warping.


----------



## DocSavage45

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Saw mill yard & projects*
> 
> Well it's been a little bit since my last youtube video, thanks again for watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video, I'm walking through my log yard / Sawmill and wood shop talking about my on going projects…...


Paul,

What a great video. Kind of reminds me of Nakashima's walnut storage area? LOL! You're a busy man, and that's good. Hope you have a forklift and help.


----------



## JulianLech

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Saw mill yard & projects*
> 
> Well it's been a little bit since my last youtube video, thanks again for watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video, I'm walking through my log yard / Sawmill and wood shop talking about my on going projects…...


That's a ton of lumber; or several tons by the looks of it. Enjoyed the video. How do you find time to work in the shop when there's so many logs to mill?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Saw mill yard & projects*
> 
> Well it's been a little bit since my last youtube video, thanks again for watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video, I'm walking through my log yard / Sawmill and wood shop talking about my on going projects…...


I'm moving towards selling dry wide/thick slabs, but yes I do use about 50% of what I currently mill and dry

I cut most "table" slabs at 2.5'' to 3'' then I cut everything else standard 8/4 6/4 5/4 4/4

The log will tell me what thickness to cut it at, just have to listen (-:

Keep them out of the sun / rain and stack them on flat ground, more on top of each other the better.



> holy smokes that is awesome. do you use all that?
> 
> i m new to milling. how thick to you cut yours, and what are the variables that go into determining thickness?
> 
> what do you do to keep slabs from checking and/or warping.
> 
> - JeffinLSMO


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Saw mill yard & projects*
> 
> Well it's been a little bit since my last youtube video, thanks again for watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video, I'm walking through my log yard / Sawmill and wood shop talking about my on going projects…...


Thanks but I don't know if I can be compared to the great Nakashima, but thank you!!!!!

Yes fork lift on location!!



> Paul,
> 
> What a great video. Kind of reminds me of Nakashima s walnut storage area? LOL! You re a busy man, and that s good. Hope you have a forklift and help.
> 
> - DocSavage45


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Saw mill yard & projects*
> 
> Well it's been a little bit since my last youtube video, thanks again for watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video, I'm walking through my log yard / Sawmill and wood shop talking about my on going projects…...


It's all a balance and having good helpers (-:

Working from home here, everything is at my location log yard, sawmill, kiln, wood shop and my wife…. What else do you need? (-:



> That s a ton of lumber; or several tons by the looks of it. Enjoyed the video. How do you find time to work in the shop when there s so many logs to mill?
> 
> - Julian


----------



## Woodbridge

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Saw mill yard & projects*
> 
> Well it's been a little bit since my last youtube video, thanks again for watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video, I'm walking through my log yard / Sawmill and wood shop talking about my on going projects…...


great video Paul. Nice to know where I can find some super wood fairly close to home!


----------



## JL7

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Saw mill yard & projects*
> 
> Well it's been a little bit since my last youtube video, thanks again for watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video, I'm walking through my log yard / Sawmill and wood shop talking about my on going projects…...


Paul, cool video…..you always got a lot going on there…..love the lumber piles, wow. Thanks for sharing….


----------



## Kentuk55

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Saw mill yard & projects*
> 
> Well it's been a little bit since my last youtube video, thanks again for watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video, I'm walking through my log yard / Sawmill and wood shop talking about my on going projects…...


Now that's some wood. I like the way they stacked each tree up for drying


----------



## gfadvm

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Saw mill yard & projects*
> 
> Well it's been a little bit since my last youtube video, thanks again for watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video, I'm walking through my log yard / Sawmill and wood shop talking about my on going projects…...


WOW! You have a plethora of amazing lumber. Thanks for the tour. It's like Disneyland for woodworkers!


----------



## Fish22

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Saw mill yard & projects*
> 
> Well it's been a little bit since my last youtube video, thanks again for watching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video, I'm walking through my log yard / Sawmill and wood shop talking about my on going projects…...


WOW! Holy wood stash batman! Only in my wildest dreams could I imagine having the land and all those logs to mill. You do some great work with the slabs you mill, keep sharing with us. Any chance you can show your kiln setup?


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

*Beam chairs & Patchwork table*

Woodshop Walkthrough - Here is a quick video where I walk through my shop discussing on going projects


----------



## DocSavage45

CanadianWoodWorks said:


> *Beam chairs & Patchwork table*
> 
> Woodshop Walkthrough - Here is a quick video where I walk through my shop discussing on going projects


Checked it out Paul, I'm envious! LOL!


----------

